# Sudden Strike 2 Startup Problems



## norwichdave (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/sudden-strike-2-startup-problems-80652.html

i have the same problem but nobody ever has an answer to fix the problem


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: sudden strike 2 startup problems*

Hey Norwichdave and Welcome to TSF (fellow Norfolker, I assume your from Norfolk, England lol),

Have you tried running it as an Administrator (right click, find properties, choose the "Compatibility" tab and choose run as Administrator


----------

